# Giveaway: Lots-o-loot



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello all.  It's time for a rather substantial giveaway.  There's a catch though, you won't see everything that's being given away on this post.  As the days go by I'll be dropping in and adding to the pile of awesome.  

First up, we've got a title from excellent manofthem(http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=91647).  Portal 2 anyone?





*Images courtesy of other websites*​

*Remember to come back often and watch for the rest of the prizes!  This one will be substantial!*

*The Requirements:*
Join date of June 2012 or earlier.
No requirement on post number of thanks.
Required to have a Steam account, or other account, based upon the game's requirements.
Post, and answer the question: "What keeps you coming back to TPU."
Completely fill out your system specifications.


*The Winners:*
Will be chosen based upon random choice and unique responses.  As the list of prizes cannot be stated, the mixture of the winners will be about even.
Have 24 hours once PM'd at the end of the competition to respond.
Any winner that has not responded will have their prize redrawn for.
Prize selections will be determined upon drawing.

*Entry:*
One entry per user.  Remember to check back though, there seem to be some storm clouds...
Make sure you answer the question, with no regards as to language (as long as it's recognizable by google translate).
Make sure those system specifications are there.  Be it Apple, nettop, or a huge rig it's always nice for those offering help to know what they're dealing with.
Contest ends at 12:01 PM (EST North America) on Saturday the first of September.

*The Fine Print:*
Not affiliated with any commercial or social entities.
Must meet age requirements as necessary for the prizes.
Prize selection is not guaranteed, and no replacements may be chosen.



-Remember the spirit people.  Giving back to the community is always appreciated.-
A hint about the next title: Corey Heart would love this protagonist.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2012)

Why the Hoff's awesome giveaways of course! 

That Wiz guy is pretty smart and a great reviewer too.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 24, 2012)

Cause they havent banned me yet


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 24, 2012)

Because here is the best community, and many free giveaways.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

I come back for the same reason as a lot of members, addiction and neurosis


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 24, 2012)

Q. "What keeps you coming back to TPU."
A. 1) Great, friendly, helpful community.  I'm as happy to give advice as to receive it, 2) Great reviews by all the reviewers, 3) A chance to see interesting product launches... and also to belittle the "nonsense" products and PR BS that sometimes we see C+P here, 4) Clean quick fast site


----------



## DarkOCean (Aug 24, 2012)

The news, the reviews and the awesome community.


----------



## Munki (Aug 24, 2012)

Chrome uses too much memory for me to go anywhere else.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 24, 2012)

what keeps me coming back here? the forums and the forum members.  I can honestly say that every question/problem that i have had, W1zz and other forum members have been there with good, insightful responses


----------



## manofthem (Aug 24, 2012)

I was reading on another site the other day, the discussion was about some gpu review, can't remember what exactly, but someone there was saying to "go read the reviews at TPU!"  The gist of his comment was that TPU puts more thorough work into their reviews than all other places, and i agree with that.  I mean, we have W1zz reviewing everything in depth, putting 2560x and eyefinity resolution into the mix with all the top games= Quality!  And That's not limited to gpus, our motherboard and memory reviews are spot on toast: to cadaveca),  keyboards, headphones, psus... and the list continues to be awesome.

The friendly and helpful spirit is really the deciding factor in actually participating in this great forum.  Other places do not have that friendly spirit; many others are condescending and/arrogant, or just downright ridiculous.  Many reasons to why TPU is such a great place.

But, the "unlocking of shaders of a 6950" is what originally brought me here before ever even buying the card, and it's all been great since then!


----------



## Homeless (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm here because I heard there would be cake


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 24, 2012)

Because TPU has a great variety of people who are willing to help newcomers or veterans alike with their problems and it is the best place for the latest technology news and discussions. Also it has one of the most generous communities I have ever seen in regards to giveaways.

"Better luck next time sucka!"


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 24, 2012)

Whats TPU?..and will someone answer that damn phone already..


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 24, 2012)

The amazing community, the satisfaction of helping others in need and w1zzs awesome reviews of the latest and greatest


----------



## ron732 (Aug 24, 2012)

What keeps me coming back are the members!! Great bunch of people here. If you have a question or a problem there is always someone willing to help out.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's my list:
- The great reviews (W1zz and all of the other contributors)
- The easy to use site
- The great atmosphere/the great people (helpful, sincere, and friendly... most of the time)
- The WCG Crunching Team (great folks doing important work together)
- The Mailman and Trickson (no site is complete w/o a couple of them around )

This is the only site I return to each and every day, the other sites are meh by comparison


----------



## bbmarley (Aug 25, 2012)

not entering 

but im an addict thats why i keep coming back


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2012)

I keep coming back for TPU's great WCG & F@H teams, the excellent reviews, and the very useful TPU software (GPU-Z & RealTemp)


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2012)

Why do I keep coming back? Hell, since joining, I have never left!!!!!

This is by far the most awesome community on the interweb, hands down. 

People are awesome, reviews are second to none, information is....well informative, and I have met some real friends that I have never met!!!  

"Met some real friends that I have never met."  Not sure that makes any sense, but damn, it is true. Today alone, I BS'd with a couple of, what I consider, friends, and neither of them I have met in person. 

This community has been like living in the ultimate neighborhood!! 



			
				Cheers said:
			
		

> Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got.
> Taking a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot.
> 
> Wouldn't you like to get away?
> ...



Soooooooooo much truth in them lyrics!!!! 

That is TechPowerUp!!!!!!!!


----------



## happita (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww shit. Not this kind of question again. My fingers will have an accelerated rate of arthritis due to answering that!

A few questions: 

-Whoever enters this contest...will we have the chance to cancel our submissions if the prize revealed doesn't interest us?

-Will you be awarding the prizes based on how many people entered in the beginning for the first prize, then later for the second prize, etc. ?


----------



## OnePostWonder (Aug 25, 2012)

TPU is my go-to-place for the latest in tech news, aided by the fact that the format of the website is very succinct and easy-to-read.  Also, reviews from knowledgeable individuals and help from knowledgeable forum members has me coming back for those not-so-easy choices and problems that can't be solved with a simple Google search.


----------



## pigulici (Aug 25, 2012)

the news and community


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 25, 2012)

whenever i needed tech related help, i always relied on the techpowerup community, they would give me the best advice and save my money too
need to gift a friend tech thing or need to build his rig : techpowerup would always help out
computer goes wrong, dont know whats the problem, tried everything : techpowerup has more ways you can try and solve the issue
like a game, but it has no people online, post it on techpowerup : hundred people will come online in a day
need to buy sell or giveaway some things or some stuff : techpower community would support you.
I can go on and on, but to brief it out i would say the "without techpowerup i wouldnt have the knowledge or things i have today, thanks techpowerup ".


----------



## Bow (Aug 25, 2012)

The awsome people


----------



## chevy350 (Aug 25, 2012)

Great community, awesome reviews, lots of helpful folks when any hardware/software issues arise.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 26, 2012)

Next up, all you Saturday night insomniacs, we've got something completely different.


Presenting: 
Deus Ex: Human Revolution





*Picture credits go out to whomever I bummed it from.*​

When does the next one arrive?  Anyone's guess.  How many are there?  I can only say there's more than two.  Stay tuned.






happita said:


> Awww shit. Not this kind of question again. My fingers will have an accelerated rate of arthritis due to answering that!
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...



Excellent questions.
1) If you'd like to cancel submissions you're welcome to.  Shoot me a PM on Saturday before the end of the contest, or simply decline a prize if you're contacted as a winner.

2) You can enter once, and you're in for all the games listed.  Winners will be drawn in an order, and it's first come first serve on claiming the prizes.  There may be an exception to this along the line, so please do continue to pay attention!


----------



## happita (Aug 26, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Next up, all you Saturday night insomniacs, we've got something completely different.
> 
> 
> Presenting:
> ...



Oh yea, count me in for that Deus Ex. I've entered every single Deus Ex giveaway so far, and will continue to do so until I win!!!! 

Reason why I keep coming back to this place:
- So I can bash fanboys
- So I can troll once in a while without getting banned right away
- So I can help someone by answering their noob question and in turn makes me feel like an expert
- So I can get a laugh every now and again

Other reasons why I keep coming back are more obvious, like the atmosphere, friendliness of the people, etc.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 26, 2012)

What keeps me coming back to TPU? The awsome posters here ofc and no trolls. With any kind of technical questions you normally get a response within 5 mins, there seems to always be knowledgeable people online


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 26, 2012)

The reason why i keep coming back is because:
Of forum members and excellent work the moderators do.

If i win, i will gift the prize.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great community, awesome reviews, lots of helpful folks when any hardware/software issues arise.

PS
I can copy paste to save me from typing then going through the spell checker.......


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Aug 26, 2012)

I keep coming back for the gaming community.  Getting on TPU Teamspeak is like heading down to the bar, everyone knows ya when you walk in and you know everyone else


----------



## happita (Aug 26, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I keep coming back for the gaming community.  Getting on TPU Teamspeak is like heading down to the bar, everyone knows ya when you walk in and you know everyone else



Don't know you yet really...but daaaaam, your k/d ratio in BF3 is crazy hahaha. Were gonna have to play sometime


----------



## iKhan (Aug 26, 2012)

I come here because the people are awesome and helpful.

The mods are not a bunch of pricks (unlike some other site ).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2012)

I come to TechPowerUp because it is my portal to General Nonsense.  I'm full of general nonsense (I signed up because of the 2008 election debate that was going on that time--check the Join Date). 


Additionally...
-I uploaded most of my applications here.
-Minecraft Server
-Terraria Server
-The odd occassion I can't figure out a tech problem.
-Tech News
-World Community Grid/BOINC
-Games thread


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 27, 2012)

Another late night.

We've got another shooter.  This one slipped way under most people's radar (what a shame, but GFWL has the tendency to do that), but here's your chance to pick it up:
Section 8: Prejudice


*Credit to whomever I've linked this picture from*​


Next one, or couple, are from AlienIsGOD (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=57450).  The hint for this one (sorry, I forgot about it last time), "This game was achieved with CryEngine 3."


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Another late night.



I love late nights, good can be accomplished then... like this terrific new game.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2012)

i come back here to ban people


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i come back here to ban people



You know, since I've been here, i haven't seen too many people get banned, except for the other day when erocker swung the ban hammer on somebody who asked to be banned 

Perhaps much of the banning is behind the scenes


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You know, since I've been here, i haven't seen too many people get banned, except for the other day when erocker swung the ban hammer on somebody who asked to be banned
> 
> Perhaps much of the banning is behind the scenes



well... we can delete posts too


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 27, 2012)

I keeps coming back to TPU for few reasons:-
1. Lots of giveaway especially on game thread. Check everyday.
2. To show off everything I got in the relevant thread such as "your PC ATM" etc.
3. Your one stop PC solution for a PC noob like me


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> well... we can delete posts too



Oh, it was sunlight reflecting off a cloud of methane gas. that makes sense!



Spoiler



Oh, I see..... You're like a top secret agency, like the Men In Black, who can erase memories and histories...  I love it!!! 



sorry for getting off topic


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 27, 2012)

A little earlier than usual today.  This one is 100% thanks to AlienIsGOD.  

Not one, but two copies of Nexuiz:


*Credit to whomever I got the image from*​
Can you dig it?  AlienIsGOD and manofthem both deserve a huge thanks for getting involved in the spirit.  Shoot them a thanks if you get a chance, or make some time to let them know you appreciate their generosity!




Next up, they've got medications for when your pets get them.  Unfortunately, or perhaps very fortunately, these little guys will fight back.  They've been gone a while, but now they're _reloaded_.


Edit:
My bad, AlienIsGOD told me about the DLC, but I forgot.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 27, 2012)

I also have 2 x 75% off DLC, making it $1.24


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Can you dig it?  AlienIsGOD and manofthem both deserve a huge thanks for getting involved in the spirit.  Shoot them a thanks if you get a chance, or make some time to let them know you appreciate their generosity!



Thanks for the shout-out, good sir. Always a pleasure to help out when and where I can 

Quite a few games going on here, quite a few people are going to be quite happy , that's very cool!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 27, 2012)

I come here because Themailman isn't banned yet, im not banned yet and of course all the awesome reviews. W1zz is definitely #1 when it comes to GPU reviews, and Cadevaca's motherboard reviews as well only guy i know who tests overclocking with the Shogun 2 CPU bench on a regular basis which is something i love to see. Overall I keep coming back to TPU because its TPU, there is no other site like it on the internet.


----------



## Kalevalen (Aug 27, 2012)

"What keeps you coming back to TPU.

The forums
GPU-Z
Great reviews and the classy people 
and things like the 6950 shader unlock 
damn i need to get off my ass and sell this card


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 28, 2012)

Ewww.  Only a few places where a Scottsman can use a Dragon Punch and Bazooka to finish a fight.  Sound like insanity, then you don't know this game.


That's right, we've got Worms:Reloaded.


*Image bummed from somewhere else, credit to them*​




Odd enough mix of games yet?  No?  The next one is a little more conventional.  You might feel a little cold from this game's inner working, but I'm told that the warmth from trying to run it on any PC will make you plenty toasty.  Stay tuned!

*PS: stay tuned.  The weather man is forecasting a storm on either Thursday or Friday, that you don't want to miss.*


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 29, 2012)

Sweet toasty jebus on a cracker.  Nobody showing any love after Worms?  Is it that much of a niche game?


Fine, I'll bite.  Battlefield 3.





I'm not crediting the poster, as this was EA's promotional material​

Are you all happy now?  Can I get some decent action going now?

If not, then the storm might just pass without hitting here.  That would be a true shame.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 29, 2012)

Wanted to surmise everything on the list so far.  It might not be completely kosher, but I thought this deserved its own post.

1) manofthem has graciously provided a copy of Portal 2
2) AlienIsGOD has provided not one, but two copies of Nexuiz.  Not only this, but you'll get a 75% discount on DLC.
3) Deus Ex: Human Revolution
4) Section 8: Prejudice
5) Worms: Reloaded
6) Battlefield 3


If you missed it, that's seven (7) winners!  If that isn't enough to get people to fill out their system specifications and answer why you come back to TPU again and again I can't think of what might.  



*On second hand, I can.  I just don't want to say it...*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking super awesome!  A lot of games to be won by the good tenants of TPU 

If anyone hasn't grabbed BF3, this is the time to win it, a fun game!  (not to mention all the other fine games )


----------



## happita (Aug 29, 2012)

That's definitely a GREAT list of games to be won. Bumping this to let others have a chance to enter the contest and win some of these awesome games.


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice giveaway you have here hasselhoffer


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 30, 2012)

I keep coming back for all of the women.  Also all the great friends I have made on here.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 30, 2012)

The storm has arrived.  I hope everyone out there is paying attention!


We've got a give-away within a give-away.  Lightning give-away time people!  Anyone who enters in the next 24 hours will be entered for both the other (7 games) prize pool, and for a copy of Terraria.

What, you've already entered?  No harm no foul.  Post the phrase "Better luck next time sucka!" and you're entered for Terraria.  I didn't catch you asleep at the wheel, so I need to be called out.






Duration: 24 hours, ends 11:30 EST on Friday
Qualifications: Enter, or call me out on not catching you asleep at the wheel.  Steam account.


Enter at your own peril.  Terraria is like potato chips, one hour just isn't enough time.  At least, not enough time to build a giant golden tower...





Edit: Forgot about the lightning, and added it.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

Better luck next time sucka!


----------



## OnePostWonder (Aug 30, 2012)

Better luck next time sucka!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2012)

I come back to TPU again and again so I can troll themailman.


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 30, 2012)

"Better luck next time sucka!"


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd like to add the copy of The Witcher I have left over from my last giveaway to your prize pool. I believe its the Enhanced version, Steam Gift sitting in my inventory.


----------



## happita (Aug 30, 2012)

I want to be entered for 1 extra game....Worms:Reloaded. If I don't win Deus Ex, I want Worms to be my fallback game 

1 last reason why I keep coming back to TPU.

Fairly unbiased reviews of Video Cards and Motherboards. I don't really look at the other reviews, but these 2 sections are solid imo 


I guess a winner for each game will be announced on Friday night?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 30, 2012)

happita said:


> I want to be entered for 1 extra game....Worms:Reloaded. If I don't win Deus Ex, I want Worms to be my fallback game
> 
> 1 last reason why I keep coming back to TPU.
> 
> ...



You're entered for everything, and the drawing is Saturday.  Once the winners are selected it will be a first come first served prize claim.


*With the exception of Terraria.  I will announce the winner for that on Friday.*


----------



## silkstone (Aug 30, 2012)

Better luck next time sucka!


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2012)

Better luck next time sucka!


----------



## fritoking (Aug 30, 2012)

i dont have a witty or funny response...just stumbled upon this site searching for tech news...found it to be highly informative  and the forums very friendly and helpful.the buy sell trade forum has helped me a TON ...three kids of my own plus parents and nieces,nephews and friends always needing something...its just a great community ...i check it at least 3 times a day and am probably addicted..i recommend it to all my friends that share my interest..so thanks to all tpu members.

Better luck next time sucka


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2012)

fritoking said:


> i dont have a witty or funny response...just stumbled upon this site searching for tech news...found it to be highly informative  and the forums very friendly and helpful.the buy sell trade forum has helped me a TON ...three kids of my own plus parents and nieces,nephews and friends always needing something...its just a great community ...i check it at least 3 times a day and am probably addicted..i recommend it to all my friends that share my interest..so thanks to all tpu members.



Read Post #54


----------



## happita (Aug 30, 2012)

fritoking said:


> i dont have a witty or funny response...just stumbled upon this site searching for tech news...found it to be highly informative  and the forums very friendly and helpful.the buy sell trade forum has helped me a TON ...three kids of my own plus parents and nieces,nephews and friends always needing something...its just a great community ...i check it at least 3 times a day and am probably addicted..i recommend it to all my friends that share my interest..so thanks to all tpu members.



That's so beautiful I'm gonna cry!!!....Actually, no...all I'm gonna do is bump this giveaway for more people to see


----------



## fritoking (Aug 30, 2012)

fixed


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 31, 2012)

"What keeps you coming back to TPU."

1. The community is nice, very active, helpful and professional, unlike most communities which has alot of internet tough guys, although there is a moderate amount of trolling here which is actually fun. 

2. The layout is the best, simple and easy to use, and it uses all my browser window, Most forums hurts my eyes. 

3. This is my primary source of the latest news and developments about tech stuff. 

4. These Giveaways!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 31, 2012)

Amazing reviews and great community is what keeps me coming back


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey, ima let you guys finish, but I just got an extra copy of Dirt 3 to add to the pile


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 31, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey, ima let you guys finish, but I just got an extra copy of Dirt 3 to add to the pile



TPU has the most generous community anywhere on earth


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

Better luck next time sucka!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2012)

Better luck next time sucka!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2012)

Stumbled onto the site a few years ago on a random Google return and haven't left. Place has some decent character references so I figure I'll stick around


----------



## Perra (Aug 31, 2012)

Why i keep coming back to TPU: The booth babe pics!


And the reviews by Wizz and Cadaveca are awesome!

And you helped me pick out parts for my new rig which also is awesome!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 31, 2012)

An update on the Terraria Lightning give-away:

Current Entrants:
[Ion]
OnePostWonder
Easy Rhino
Darkleoco
theonedub
happita
silkstone
Norton
fritoking
lyndonguitar
james888
ThE MaD ShOt
Mussels
Perra

Remaining time:
2 hours



Remaining time on larger giveaway:
27 hours

!*You can still get in if you haven't yet.*!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 31, 2012)

Congratulations to ThE MaD ShOt.  I will be shooting out a PM shortly, and confirm whenever the prizes has been claimed.  

We have an unexpected addition to the give-away, so stay tuned for it shortly after the Terraria prize has been claimed.


----------



## happita (Aug 31, 2012)

That's good. He deserves Terraria. 
It's an old-school game, and if there's anything I found out about him is that he is definitely old-school!! 
Congrats Mad Shot.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank-you lilhasselhoffer I wasn't expecting to win. cool beans. 



Thanks Happita and old school I can be. LOL


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 31, 2012)

Now that we've got Terraria squared away, there are two unexpected entrants into the ring.  In no particular order:


Give another shout-out to AlienIsGOD.  This time around, enjoy some good "clean" fun with Dirt 3.





Not content to simply watch from the sidelines, the one who started all of this has gotten in on the action.  Introducing the one and only, theonedub.  The contribution that is being made is The Witcher: Enhanced Edition.




*Credit for both pictures goes to wherever I bummed them from.  Thank you interwebz!*​


9 games.  9 lucky winners, not to mention ThE MaD ShOt winning Terraria.  Less than 24 hours left.  Have you entered yet?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2012)

Too many great games, too many chances to win!  This is a beautiful thing, thanks lilhasselhoffer and alienisgod and theonedub!


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 31, 2012)

To lurk and find gems like this thread 


Also Im in for TheWitcher2 ED ^^



And thanks all for these nice giveaways!


----------



## fritoking (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats...and good luck to all entered..


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats to Mad Shot on the win and thanks to all of the great contributors here!  

There's almost a chance that I can _Actually_ win something! 

*fingers crossed


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2012)

i liek turtles. and games.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

Friends request sent lilhasselhoffer


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 1, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> To lurk and find gems like this thread
> 
> 
> Also Im in for TheWitcher2 ED ^^
> ...



Just a heads up.  The game that theonedub is offering was The Witcher: Enhanced Edition.  This is the first game, and not the Witcher 2.  He made that clear in his PM, but I might not have been so clear, my apologies if I've caused confusion.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 1, 2012)

*RULE CHANGE - PLEASE READ!*​

It seems like every time I think things are over another member of the community steps forward and gets involved.  All I can say is that this is why I keep coming back.

As such, the contest has been extended.  Barring additional generosity, the contest will end on Sunday the 2nd rather than Saturday the first.  Additionally, the ending will not be noon, but midnight.  Looking for who to thank, that'd be FordGT90Concept and silkstone.

As is the tradition, look for something more to be announced and added to the pile today followed by one more announcement tomorrow.  Where, when, and what?  That would ruin the surprise.  All I can say is that the number of prizes will be increasing from 9 to 12.  At this rate, we may even be able to swing a lucky number 14 (I'm still seeing if I can get a couple more).

I will  be contacting everyone on Monday morning (early, early) so that all of the initial winners will have Monday to download the games (those in the US get to enjoy the games on Labor Day).  I never thought there would be so much to give-away at once.  I love being here!


-Edited-


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 1, 2012)

You thought it was over?  Guess you haven't been reading the more recent posts.


May I introduce the next crazy generous member of these forums, FordGT90Concept.  In what is getting to be a very common occurance, we have two copies of Demigod.


*Picture bummed from a google search, credit goes to wherever I got it from*​

That isn't it.  Remember that we've still got silkstone's contribution to see tomorrow, and there have been a few more copies of games been made available.  Both Worms: Reloaded and Section 8: Prejudice now have two copies up for grabs.



A lot to keep track of, no?  It will get easier tomorrow.  I will post a complete list of games included in this give-away (crediting those people who made it possible).  I will also post a list of everyone who is currently entered.  You've got 36 hours left to get in on this, I'd suggest you do if you've been putting it off until now...


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 1, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Just a heads up.  The game that theonedub is offering was The Witcher: Enhanced Edition.  This is the first game, and not the Witcher 2.  He made that clear in his PM, but I might not have been so clear, my apologies if I've caused confusion.



I see ok thanks, guess i'll have to pass.



Can i participate for Nexuiz? :]


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 1, 2012)

Best community ever I think so


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck everyone entered for this giant giveaway


----------



## popswala (Sep 2, 2012)

What keeps me coming back?:

This is my virtual home. I love staying on top of the latest hardware news, topics to just shoot the breeze in, and I'm always learning new things as I learn forward in hardware be it fixing problems or little things that you might not know about of your current hardware and what its capable of. TPU is also my homepage. I also swing by for sweet deals on hardware and post pics of my rigs and see what others have. I get lots of mod ideas from here. I currently crunch and fold for TPU and being on those teams is awesome. Great people that come together to fight the cause and just get to know. Theres been soo much help on here and its a awesome community to be apart of. Its nothing like other sites where people just pass through. Alot of those that come here keep coming back and some even made it a home like I have.

This is a great giveaway your doing and its already bring alot of people into which is the TPU way.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2012)

I had an extra Nexuiz so I'm passing that along to lilhasselhoffer for his giveaway 
There will be plenty of people to play with when this is over!!!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 2, 2012)

The list is coming.

In the mean time, we've got another two nuggets of awesome!

First, let's thank silkstone for coming to the party.  What came this time, Half Life 2: Episode 2.  Haven't played it, then you're missing out on a game that every PC gamer should play.



The second comer, as the astute readers amongst you might know, is Nexuiz.  manofthem has been gracious enough to increase our number of Nexuiz winners to three.  If you can't get a game going off that many people then there's something wrong.



*Same tip to the fact that I bummed pictures.  This time they're large, but so worth it*​

That should be the last of it.  Stay tuned for the current prize/entrants lists.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 2, 2012)

Woohoo.  I'm going cross eyed.  Check out what's up for grabs:
Portal 2	manofthem
Deus Ex: Human Revolution	Lilhasselhoffer
Section 8: Prejudice (x2)	Lilhasselhoffer
Nexuiz (x2)	AlienIsGOD
Nexuiz	manofthem
Worms: Reloaded (x2)	Lilhasselhoffer
Battlefield 3	Lilhasselhoffer
Dirt 3	AlienIsGOD
The Witcher: Enhanced Version	theonedub
Demigod (x2)	FordGT90Concept
Half Life 2: Episode 2	silkstone


Now, are you entered?  Check this list, and if your name doesn't appear this will be the last day to get in on the action:
Wrigleyvillain
ShiBDiB
Arciks
MT Alex
Completely Bonkers
DarkOCean
Munki
AlienIsGOD
manofthem
Homeless
Darkleoco
Exeodus
1nf3rn0x
ron732
Norton
[Ion]
stinger608
happita
OnePostWonder
pigulici
mafia97
Bow
chevy350
silkstone
Aleksander Dishnica
H82LUZ73
ChaoticG8R
iKhan
FordGT90Concept
Mussels
mypg0306
crazyeyesreaper
Kalevalen
ThE_MaD_ShOt
Easy Rhino
fritoking
lyndonguitar
james888
theonedub
Perra
TheHunter
popswala

If I still had human emotions I'd cry.  This kind of awesomeness is unreal...  Luckily I'm from  the internet, and it takes a meme (or computer help question) to make one of us cry...(awkward silence at bad joke)...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

This really is one of the best giveaways ever. Thanks lilhasslehoffer.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 2, 2012)

Im only interested in winning BF 3 for a friend that im helping build a PC.  If i come out on top for any other game (obviously not the ones i put up for giveaway) plz redraw as i have some of the games listed and the others im not interested in.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Fantastic long list of games... and (relatively) short list of potential winners.  Looks like a lot of members are going to be lucky tonight!  What a champ lilhasselhoffer is with this giveaway!

Please note that I have DeusX and HL2, so please keep me out of the hat for those two...  and let someone else have a chance at winning them.


----------



## fritoking (Sep 2, 2012)

i also have deus x and hl2 ep 2 so please award that to some one else should i be fortunate to win....thanks again!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 3, 2012)

Sleep seems to want to take me.  A little under 1.75 hours left.  Enter now, or be forever disappointed that you forgot to.


If there are no new entrants, the order of the first 25 winners has been drawn....  Posting it will occur when I wake up.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2012)

I already have the following games. I wish everyone luck.
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Nexuiz
Dirt 3


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 3, 2012)

I keep coming back again and again for the best/hard hitting reviews and the great people in all the forums.... When you need to know there is no place to go but TPU


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 3, 2012)

And with that final entrant the contest closes.

Our first five winners, in order, are:
theonedub
Munki
james888
pigulici
fritoking

I will be PMing them, and arranging their prizes soon.  Once all five are setup I'll move onto the next five.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2012)

damn, with such good odds i still didnt win!


good luck to everyone in the next contest!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> damn, with such good odds i still didnt win!
> 
> 
> good luck to everyone in the next contest!



same!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2012)

That's a nice list of winners! Very good to see theonedub up there, getting back after having given so much in giveaways!


GL to the rest!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 3, 2012)

Winning is crazy- the disbelief, shock, the excitement, the multiple rechecks to make sure Im not seeing things  Its great 

I'm sent my PM, the top on my list is Dirt 3!

Goodluck to the next group of winners and thank you to everyone who made this possible


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 3, 2012)

PM sent to theonedub regarding his prize


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello,

Perhaps I've not made myself clear.  *Round one* of winners, and there are only five listed.  There will be *many more*.

theonedub - Dirt 3
Munki - The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
james888- Battlefield 3
pigulici - Section 8: Prejudice
fritoking - Portal 2
Aleksander Dishnica - Deus Ex: Human Revolution
iKhan - Nexuiz
Arciks - Nexuiz
manofthem - Foregone, making one of our winners awesome enough to pass on the games so others might play.  Gotta say thank you again.
Exeodus - Passed on. 
ShiBDiB - Passed on.  Other winners will hopefully get a chance to play a great game.
popswala - Demigod
Easy Rhino - Worms: Reloaded
silkstone - Demigod
mafia97 - Section 8: Prejudice
Completely Bonkers - Forewent the prize, so that others could enjoy.
MT Alex - Nexuiz


Final stretch.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2012)

I appreciate the win, very awesome! But I would like my option to go to another entrant, if you don't mind. Thanks and congrats


----------



## fritoking (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks for the game lilhasselhoffer and manofthem and everyone involved..good luck to everyone else !


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2012)

My games have been sent out to their respective winners, fritoking and Arciks.  Congrats to you guys and a big thanks to lilhasselhoffer (and the several others) for his generosity and administration of an amazing giveaway!  (deep down I wondered how he was going to pull it off lol)


----------



## happita (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats to everybody, especially the generous folks who helped contribute to this amazingly huge sized giveaway!! Thanks for at least giving us a chance. I was || close to winning!!!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 3, 2012)

happita said:


> Congrats to everybody, especially the generous folks who helped contribute to this amazingly huge sized giveaway!! Thanks for at least giving us a chance. I was || close to winning!!!



...#17... of 15... sorry...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 3, 2012)

Arciks, send me a friend request in Steam and i'll shoot you the game and the DLC code


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Arciks, send me a friend request in Steam and i'll shoot you the game and the DLC code



I sent Arciks Nexuiz already, as that's what my PM told me to do....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 3, 2012)

:O OIC welll then i still have the 2 copies to give away soon  i guess i should wait for OPs instructions like before


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> :O OIC welll then i still have the 2 copies to give away soon  i guess i should wait for OPs instructions like before



I hope I didn't jump the gun and send something I shouldn't have.........  I think I did it right.  It worked out nicely since Arciks was already a friend on Steam.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I hope I didn't jump the gun and send something I shouldn't have



no I completely forgot that there were 3 copies not just my 2 >_<


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 4, 2012)

YAY I won something.. just need to figure out what it is I won


----------



## Munki (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry, finally responded to your PM. Awesome thread! Thanks!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 4, 2012)

Munki said:


> Sorry, finally responded to your PM. Awesome thread! Thanks!



Ill be on my Pc later tonight, drop me an invite on Steam and I will send you The Witcher.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 4, 2012)

can i ask for any game or any game speicific?
i won 
awesome


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 4, 2012)

*UPDATE*

Here's the action so far:

Game                                          Winner(s)
Portal 2 |	                                 fritoking	
Deus Ex: Human Revolution |	         Aleksander Dishnica	
Section 8: Prejudice (x2) |	         pigulici	    |            mafia97
Nexuiz (x2)	|                                iKhan	|           MT Alex
Nexuiz |	                                 Arciks	
Worms: Reloaded (x2) |	                 Easy Rhino	
Battlefield 3 |           	                 james888	
Dirt 3	|                                        theonedub	
The Witcher: Enhanced Version |	 Munki	
Demigod (x2) |	                         popswala	          |     silkstone
Half Life 2 |		


That means what we've got left is:
Worms: Reloaded
Half Life 2* 


*(please note, this is not episode 2, like originally stated.  Apologies on my misunderstanding)


I am still waiting on Exeodus's response with what games they would like, but they have responded that they are aware of the winning.  I'm giving until 2:00 PM EST today, then redrawing for that prize.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 4, 2012)

iKhan, i need you to send a friend request on Steam.  My handle is listed in my sig


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 4, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> ...
> 
> 
> That means what we've got left is:
> ...




Nice, congratz to the winners! 


I see there is one Nexuiz copy left, im still interested in it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 4, 2012)

still no response from iKhan, MT Alex has recieved his copy and DLC code


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats to those who won! what a great community,

I would love to have that HL2 so I can play some cool mods hehe


----------



## theonedub (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent The Witcher to Munki. 

Played about 20mins of Dirt3 last night, they must have overhauled the driving/physics mechanics from Dirt2 because I am terrible!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> still no response from iKhan, MT Alex has recieved his copy and DLC code



I sure have, thanks a bundle


----------



## Nordic (Sep 5, 2012)

I got my instructions for getting bf3. Should be able to set it up tomorrow


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2012)

the odds on winning in this thread, and then NOT winning, is sad making.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 5, 2012)

iKhan still hasnt responded.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2012)

silkstone hasn't contacted me either.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2012)

Mussels said:


> the odds on winning in this thread, and then NOT winning, is sad making.



what game is it you want to win?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> what game is it you want to win?



i'm not really in it for the prize. i'm just competitive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i'm not really in it for the prize. i'm just competitive.



 fair enough


----------



## iKhan (Sep 5, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> iKhan still hasnt responded.




I don't have enough space in my HDD XD. Feel free to give my selection to someone else


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 5, 2012)

iKhan said:


> I don't have enough space in my HDD XD.



its a Steam game you do not need to install it now  but if you still wish to offer it up, thats your choice


----------



## iKhan (Sep 5, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> its a Steam game you do not need to install it now  but if you still wish to offer it up, thats your choice



I have plenty of games on Steam that need to be played XD

I'd rather see someone enjoy it


----------



## lonewolf (Sep 6, 2012)

always find my answers and hardware here thats why in here.


----------



## pigulici (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the game, I hope in the future I will be able to give back too, to tpu community...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 6, 2012)

since iKhan declined, i will decide on a person to get this game myself


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello,


Sorry, about this but life is getting in my way.  I'll be back around Sunday, and the remaining two games (Worms: Reloaded and Half Life 2) will be given away then.


My apologies, but I have no choice.  


I' look forward to seeing everyone Sunday.  Two great games left!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2012)

whoever wins the other copy of worms reloaded should find me on steam so we can play together. it is a lot of fun!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 6, 2012)

can anyone interested in the other copy of Nexiuz post so i can draw a winner?


----------



## DarkOCean (Sep 6, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> can anyone interested in the other copy of Nexiuz post so i can draw a winner?



sure i'm in.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 6, 2012)

^



AlienIsGOD said:


> can anyone interested in the other copy of Nexiuz post so i can draw a winner?



me too


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## happita (Sep 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> whoever wins the other copy of worms reloaded should find me on steam so we can play together. it is a lot of fun!



Deal!

I think I'll brush up on some Worms Armageddon a little bit just in case I'm the lucky winner


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2012)

Sure, I'd play it. Worms series is awesome.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2012)

I think I smell another giveaway peaking its head up....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 7, 2012)

rolled a 1 in wow on a /roll 3 so that means that Dark Ocean is the winner  friend me in Steam to get the goods


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes Please too


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 10, 2012)

Achievement Unlocked:
Become an adult and deal with social crap that sucks down your time and money.





Sorry everyone.  Bad week.

On a good note, we've got two games remaining.  Worms: Reloaded and Half Life 2 (kindly provided by silkstone) are up for grabs.

I don't have the energy left for an extended contest.  Anyone still paying attention has until 12:00 noon tomorrow (EST, 9/11/2012) to post two things: which game they'd like and a number between 1 and 97 (only whole numbers, please).  I will use an MS spreadsheet to generate two random numbers, and the winners will be chosen that way.

Please hold any questions until the end of the tour.  We must go forwards to get back...


-Lilhasselhoffer


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 10, 2012)

Half life 2

number pick: 20


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 10, 2012)

Id like to have any of the two games, HL2 because of the novelty and to able to play some cool mods that requires HL2 and Worms because it reminded me of an online game called Gunbound that i've played few years back but is more polished.

number: 55


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> which game they'd like and a number between 1 and 97 (only whole numbers, please).  I will use an MS spreadsheet to generate two random numbers, and the winners will be chosen that way.


Worms: Reloaded
64


You could be using Pick Random Line...much simpiler than random numbers and Excel spreedsheets. XD


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Worms: Reloaded
> 64
> 
> 
> You could be using Pick Random Line...much simpiler than random numbers and Excel spreedsheets. XD



True, but at this point I'm winging it.  The =RAND()*98 is easy to type then copy.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2012)

46

Worms


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 10, 2012)

Worms
number 75


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

Hl2

# 34


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Worms: Reloaded
> 64
> 
> 
> You could be using Pick Random Line...much simpiler than random numbers and Excel spreedsheets. XD



Quotes for truth!  I've used Ford's utility, and it's pure epicness in its simplest form.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 11, 2012)

HL2 would be nice 

number # 69


----------



## mypg0306 (Sep 11, 2012)

HL2, Number #42


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 11, 2012)

Darkleoco - Half Life 2

Zehnsucht - Worms: Reloaded

Numbers were 3 and 81.


I will shoot you PMs shortly.


As a reminder to all, this was not all my doing.  Please thank the following forum members for greatly expanding the prize pool, and showing everyone that this forum is full of excellent people!
AlienIsGOD
manofthem
theonedub
FordGT90Concept
silkstone


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 11, 2012)

Wo-hoo! Thanks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Please thank the following forum members for greatly expanding the prize pool, and showing everyone that this forum is full of excellent people!
> AlienIsGOD
> manofthem
> theonedub
> ...




Thank you all, and the great giveaway that you made possible. It's because of members like you that make Tpu the best damn site around.


----------



## mypg0306 (Sep 12, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> As a reminder to all, this was not my doing.  Please thank the following forum members for greatly expanding the prize pool, and showing everyone that this forum is full of excellent people!
> AlienIsGOD
> manofthem
> theonedub
> ...



Thanks for the awesome giveaway and forum.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 15, 2012)

Big thanks to you all and to* manofthem*, Nexuiz code still works and is now activated! thanks


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> Big thanks to you all and to* manofthem*, Nexuiz code still works and is now activated! thanks



Glad it worked and to help!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohwell we can't all be winners but congrats to those who did


----------

